# Marcelo Garcia on BJJ (video)



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2006)




----------



## mantis (May 10, 2006)

wow nice...
i didnt know wearing your GI was that crucial!
thanks for sharing


----------



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2006)

Some people say yes, others say it's not unless you want to learn to fight in a gi.

Personally I don't buy the gi is important argument, but then I've not spent a great deal of time rolling with one and am probably rather biased on the matter


----------



## green meanie (May 10, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Some people say yes, others say it's not unless you want to learn to fight in a gi.
> 
> Personally I don't buy the gi is important argument, but then I've not spent a great deal of time rolling with one and am probably rather biased on the matter


 
Then that makes two of us.


----------



## Marvin (May 11, 2006)

Both are fun!
Do both and see!!


----------



## Shogun (May 16, 2006)

Gi vs. No-gi works like this:

My instructor once told me a story about Dan Inosanto. these water polo dudes who knew exactly just who Inosanto was challenged him to a friendsly fight. Inosanto, being the skill he is, said ok. the water polo guys said ok, we will fight in the water. Inosanto then declined, and admitted the dudes would of stomped him in the water. so basically, train what you do. If you do No-gi, then why train with the Gi? if you do self defense only, or gi tourneys,...train with the gi. or without. personally, I think GRACIE JIU-JITSU  should be trained with the gi. It was developed with the gi, and to understand all of its complexities, it deserves the be trained with the Gi. but I don't belive you need to train with the gi to be a good grappler.


----------

